# Favre Leuba - Sea King 1956



## Charlesfm2 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

This is a watch that's been on top of my wish list for a long time now.

I've been waiting quit a few years for the right one to come along.

So, I thought I'd share my delight with you all

It's in a condition to my liking and it's my birth year! Just Perfect 







Charles


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations it is a fine looking piece, and a nice feeling when a long wait has been involved


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I had one a while back it arrived in a poor state but running well. I stripped the gold plate and it came up mint. Only paid 15 quid for it off a chap in london on the bay. Got a result with that one. Lovely good quality thing.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

That's class. :thumbsup:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Very nice - congratulations 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Well worth the wait in my opinion , its a fine looking vintage watch . :thumbsup:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Very nice on the blue strap, tasteful and under the radar watch


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Lovely looking watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fantastic condition for its age, I like it!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for showing us not only the rather nice watch but also that advert... Those watches advertised go into my brain's style-file which I use for watch-dating purposes. :thumbsup:


----------

